# Comic Books



## gene_mingo (Apr 21, 2009)

Any collectors out there?

I started 20 years ago and stopped about ten years ago. I have lots of junk in my collection that I am thinking about trading to finish off the series I like.

My main collection is Groo the Wanderer. I have almost all ten years of marvel, all the Image and Dark Horse ones plus some various trade paperbacks.

I have tons of garbage from the early years off Image, Spawn, Wetworks, Team 7, the Maxx... etc. I am debating on talking them to a shop and trying to swap them to fill some gaps in my Groo collection, but it seems that the comic book market has dropped off the deep end and most of what I have is only worth a little over cover for 9.0+.

Anyway, 
Am I alone with this geeky passion or are some of you PBer's fellow collectors like me?


----------

